
Show HN: The easiest way to find domains like “MailChimp” or “TaskRabbit” - gabemart
https://domainemu.com
======
smt88
This would be cool (I guess) if jamming random animals into domains made
sense. It's not like "rabbit" and "chimp" were chosen at random. They
symbolize the product.

~~~
amingilani
IMHO, they sure were. It could just as well have been MailRabbit and
TaskChimp, and we wouldn't have cared.

------
amingilani
This is awesome. I usually do the same thing, only manually. That's how I came
up with some of my favorite domains. I also accidentally stumbled upon
blackmail.io doing this. At that moment I wasn't looking for single words, and
infact was thinking of "black" and "mail". Lucky run, I guess.

~~~
gabemart
Thank you! I've found myself doing it manually too, which is where the drive
for this came from. I think I would use it even if someone else had made it,
if that makes sense

------
alixaxel
Nice, I made something similar a while ago using regexes:
[https://namegrep.com/#task%28%3Anature%2Fanimals%3A%29](https://namegrep.com/#task%28%3Anature%2Fanimals%3A%29)

Mind if I replicate some of your sets? :)

~~~
takenew
NameGrep is awesome! Love it, been trying to find something like this for
quite some time now.

------
jazoom
I like how the domain of this service is the epitome of what it does.

------
nihil75
Nice, but is the "pro" version really necessary? Not everything needs to be
monetised..

~~~
chatmasta
Yeah, why not follow the model of every domain search site and monetize via
affiliate links? Honestly you'll probably make more that way than with the pro
plan anyway. Or maybe you're doing both idk.

------
jazoom
What does the "LL" icon mean?

~~~
gabemart
It's supposed to show that the combination of the keyword and the suggested
word is alliterative

~~~
jazoom
Thank you

------
m3tr0s
It doesn't work on iOS (10.2), or I just don't get it?

~~~
gabemart
I've tested on a later iOS but not 10.2. I'll have a look later today - it's
possible I'm missing a polyfill. All you should need to do for it to work is
to enter something in the main text input and hit "search".

~~~
m3tr0s
Which framework do you use?

~~~
gabemart
It's using preact, the react.js alternative

